
Google Removes Boomerang Parent App for Using Same Approach as Family Link - freedomben
https://www.facebook.com/useboomerang/posts/3005795149539047
======
freedomben
More information came via email:

> _Hi_ ,

> _Google 's automated app review process has removed Boomerang Parental
> Control from Google Play due to violating their Deceptive Behavior
> guideline. In the meantime, Parents can still download our app from our
> website and buy/renew their licenses via our web dashboard._

> _I 've read the guidelines multiple times. They are written to be quite
> ambiguous, nothing supports the violation we have been flagged for which is
> "CAN’T UNINSTALL APP". The guidelines claim "Apps that modify device
> settings or features with the user’s consent but do so in a way that is not
> easily reversible." "Easily reversible" comes down to a matter of opinion._

> _In addition, I have reviewed a few of our competitors this morning, whom
> are all still live on Google Play and include the same protection as
> Boomerang Parental Control is being removed for. I 'm trying to get Google's
> California-based team's attention as the outsourced Appeals Team has been
> absolutely useless (quoting template answers). This is an ongoing situation
> and I will keep emailing our user base updates (good and/or bad)._

